# Kindles



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

George

Been looking at Kindle book readers - bit of research to see what it's all about. Came across an advert for a DX not the usual hyped 3G - anyone any experience with DXs

George


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

sparky the cat said:


> George
> 
> Been looking at Kindle book readers - bit of research to see what it's all about. Came across an advert for a DX not the usual hyped 3G - anyone any experience with DXs
> 
> George


I think the DX is a Kindle 2 - obviously an earlier model than the Kindle 3 (whether wi-fi only or 3G). The Kindle 3 pretty much has incorporated all the features of the most highly specified Kindle 2s - and then some - plus dropping price very significantly.

If you read a lot I wouldn't hesitate to get a Kindle 3. With 3G you can download books, newspapers and blogs almost anywhere you are likely to be - I find it very useful and am glad I went for the 3G model. With Kinstant now even the experimental web browser is useful.

I think it's one of the best things I have ever bought and I think most owners who read a lot would say the same.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Newbear said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > George
> ...


Thanks for that - The main thing I notice about the DX is its A4 size screen - which i think would be useful. Anyone know if they considering upgrading the new ones to A4?.

George


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

The DX is a big format Kindle - they are essentially a big 3G so have free global web access etc too. If you are buying one I'd make sure you get the current generation one.

For some reason Amazon don't appear to list them on the UK site but you can buy from the US site - see here: http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-DX-Wireless-Reader-3G-Global/dp/B002GYWHSQ

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

sparky the cat said:


> Newbear said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


Doh! You're completely right, the main thing is the screen size.

I use my kindle for text-based reading (at which it is brilliant). Anything with tables, diagrams or photos is not very good. If this was vital I think I'd stick to a mechanical watch, sorry book made of paper.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bought one...tried it...gave it to my sister...nothing beats holding and reading a real book!


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Tahnks gents,

Maybe a bit pricey at the moment - sure to come down though. Main usage would be for text books, diagrams etc so A4 would be great.

Roger - can't agree more about holding a paper book - relaxing and turning the pages of a novel. But for technical text books I think the Kindle may come out tops, lots of information in a small space.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

To me the best thing about the Kindle is the fact that when going on holiday you don't have to stick a dozen novels into your suitcase, and a dozen girly ones in the wife's suitcase.. A Kindle each in the hand luggage does it all.

The battery lasts out very well so they don't need rechargign too often - as far as I can see the only real downside is that it's unwise to take them into the bath...

Rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

2 things always put me off with the kindle. 1 is the size of them and secondly you are pretty limited in what you can do with them. I would rather just stick with a laptop, internet, music, DVDs and any book you care to download.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am a little depressed about the whole Kindle / e-book thing .... on one hand I try and convince myself that the Kindle will encourage more people to read but on the other hand I imagine myself as a child today reading books on a Kindle .... NO!!!

Books were always an important part of my childhood as they are now, I like the way they feel and smell, I like the way you can turn down the corner of the pages of a paperback, I like the special look and feel of a hardback (in fact I buy hardbacks after I have read a particularly good paperback :lol: )

What's going to happen to second-hand bookshops in the future? Second hand digital book doesn't have the same appeal to me :cry2:

I have vintage books signed by authors and previous owners and have often found interesting things tucked away between the pages .... it isn't going to happen in the future

:sadwalk:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> I like the way you can turn down the corner of the pages of a paperback,


 Noooo!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JoT said:


> I am a little depressed about the whole Kindle / e-book thing .... on one hand I try and convince myself that the Kindle will encourage more people to read but on the other hand I imagine myself as a child today reading books on a Kindle .... NO!!!
> 
> Books were always an important part of my childhood as they are now, I like the way they feel and smell, I like the way you can turn down the corner of the pages of a paperback, I like the special look and feel of a hardback (in fact I buy hardbacks after I have read a particularly good paperback :lol: )
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, JoT...as you will see from my post above...though please use a bookmark and don't fold the corners of the pages over... :stop:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I only fold paperbacks not hardbacks


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Actually, I'm quite surprised...given all the hype, I don't think I've ever seen anyone using one yet...OK....I'm a country boy and never travel in the city on buses or the tube, but even when going on holiday, I never saw one in use on several planes, or in several resorts...so are they really the latest 'in' gadget, or is everyone just being sensible and buying their latest novel from the 'charidy' shop for 30p like me!


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Honestly, some of you guys need put down your chalk boards and take the leap into the 19th century as its only a short step into the technology age from there 

Both my wife and I have a Kindle3.

I bought hers fully expecting to have it back within a couple of weeks. She ended up buying me one after getting fed up of me 'borrowing' hers!

They have a battery life of about 2-3 weeks. Charge in a couple of hours. Have a timeout and go to sleep if it isn't being used. Automatically track your current page so if you fall asleep you don't end up reading the last chapter all over again.

I read far more now than I did with paperbacks because you can download a sample and try it. Not something you can do with the Â£5.99 paperback you buy.

Also with the Kindle3 comes an MP3 player. Its a bit clunky but it works. So I can now fly with headphones and a couple of select albums on my Kindle to block out the constant barrage of selling announcements made by Ryannair

I'll still buy hard back books if its something special I want to keep but I can't see why anyone would want to buy a 'disposable' paperback these days.

Think of all the resources going into it. What a waste.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Bought one used it on one holiday then gave it to my daughter.... I wont get the use out of it


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmmmmm! Still not convinced......

Edit: I'm like you, Gaz (see my earlier post) had one...gave it away.

YOU CANNOT BEAT HOLDING AND READING A REAL BOOK!









Perhaps it's an age thing!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

So the truth is out ... Kindle users read Mills and Boon :lol:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8849168/The-high-brow-readers-with-a-taste-for-low-brow-e-books.html


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

I was thinking of getting one for my 70 year old Dad. Sre they easy to use? Also what do you guys think about the up and coming kindle fire? Dont know what the price will be in the UK but it looks like a nice bit of kit.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

degsey said:


> I was thinking of getting one for my 70 year old Dad. Sre they easy to use? Also what do you guys think about the up and coming kindle fire? Dont know what the price will be in the UK but it looks like a nice bit of kit.


Yes very simple - tested parent proof on three out of four of ours so far. The initial set-up is the hardest bit (even that isn't hard if you are PC literate) - once up and running it is dead simple.

Kindle Fire looks like a good cheap alternative to an iPad for the casual PC user.

I reckon I'll replace my mother's aging laptop with a Fire soon.

Fire should be good as a web surfer / media player and for a little reading.

Bear in mind as it has a self luminescent screen (the same way you can watch TV in the dark) the battery life will be pretty short - a few hours vs a few weeks for a Kindle - and you won't be able to view the screen in bright sunlight.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I like the way you can turn down the corner of the pages of a paperback,
> ...


I'm with Tim! Sacrilege!


----------

